

CPU pipeline optimisation lesson incl. an interactive ASM/C++ walkthrough - atnan
http://overbyte.com.au/2011/11/10/optimisation-lesson-2/

======
atnan
If you're only interested in the canvas-based ASM/C++ walkthrough, you'll find
it here:

<http://overbyte.com.au/misc/Lesson2/asmVScppL2.html>

